# New computer



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, as I am looking for a new laptop its not really building, but still 

I am looking for a laptop at the top price point of $1000. Will be used for general work not really gaming. I am mainly looking at asus laptops. It would be nice if it has SSD, but if that sacrifices a lot of CPU with price then I dont think its worth it?

Currently I am looking at the following models:
- ASUS X751LX-T4149T
- ASUS G771JM-T7009H
- ASUS GL752VW-T4064D
- ASUS N751JX-T4120T

I would really like to hear your opinion or maybe you know for a better model for this price? Please let me know, thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They are some nice laptops, but older models. I think for your price, you could get something modern and usable for web browsing and office productivity:

Inspiron 15 7000 2-in-1 Laptop | Dell United States


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the feedback  Forgot to mention I am looking for 17" screen. You think asus have any newer models worth considering?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I know I wouldn't pay over a thousand dollars for a 15" laptop even if it is two in one.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

slayerdeath555 said:


> Hey, thanks for the feedback  Forgot to mention I am looking for 17" screen. You think asus have any newer models worth considering?


Will you be doing any gaming at all?

Asus does make nice laptops, but not many at 17" for the screen.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Will you be doing any gaming at all?
> 
> Asus does make nice laptops, but not many at 17" for the screen.


Yes but not really hardcore gaming  More like browser games and things like that...the point is that I really want to get the best I can for what is available on the market now 

I dont know much about laptops, I have been reading a little bit and from what I found Asus is very good and HP not so to choose. Now I dont have any personal experiences with any of them thats why I asked here  And it must be 17".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you want something that can handle the gaming at high graphics, this should do the trick:

ASUS ROG Strix GL753VD-DS71 17.3 >ASUS STORE

If the gaming is light and small, then this will do:

Inspiron 17 7000 2-in-1 Laptop | Dell United States


----------

